# New Music From My Band



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

so, into the studio we went last weekend, and out of the studio came the four tracks now on our myspace page, available to view here.










if posting the myspazz link is bad form, please accept my apologies. still new here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Very Stones like, which aint a bad thing.

Just the sort of stuff I like to hear on a good night out.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

catflem said:


> Very Stones like, which aint a bad thing.
> 
> Just the sort of stuff I like to hear on a good night out.


aye, our rhythm guitarist who is the principal songwriter is very very very heavily influenced by them. hence we draw a lot of comparisons to them which as you say can't be a bad thing! to be compared to one of the biggest bands in the world is ok by me. :lol:

it was a good laugh recording them, glad you like them.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Good songs and lyrics. :thumbup: Too bad my computer sounds like a moose in mating season.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

cool


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Just had a listen and I'm impressed! Nice one!

A.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice one Pete. I admire anyone with musical tallet. Good luck! S


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Just heard a blast and not bad at all.

One question

Dont cry

Pack your bags

Dont need your love

Patients

Is your song writer nursing a broken heart?


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

s67 said:


> Just heard a blast and not bad at all.
> 
> One question
> 
> ...


 :lol:

long story....long long long long story.

he's been knocked back more times than oliver reeds pint. consequently, this does seem to have had some effect on his songwriting, something not entirely lost on we, the rest of the band.

of late however, he's pulled a cracker and needless to say his songwriting is perkier for his knackers being emptier.

god help us if she sacks him off.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Just had a listen and i'm well impressed. :thumbup:

Definately my sort of music.

So when's the album released?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just had another listen.....and im loving the sound....i really like the way the guitars are sounding....he's got a great sound.....nice and clean.....then as dirty as feck  ...classic. and that acoustic chiming is sweet.....

don't rate the drummer tho  :lol:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Loved the in-sync play between the drummer and the bass.

Played the numbers over and over again.

Great rock'n roll.

CD please


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

:band: great sound, reminds me of early Stones B)

h34r: MrTeatime was right though, loose the drummer :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice work Bunchie :yes:


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

thankyou all very much! appreciate the comments a lot, even the drummer gags......you SWINES! :lol:

with regards to the requests for tracks, quite a lot of people have asked for mp3 links, so i'm going to change the permissions to allow downloads from the myspace.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Great, thanks.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

bunchie32 said:


> i'm going to change the permissions to allow downloads


Nice one. Already downloaded. I'll have to stick them on a CD and listen properly in the car.

Cheers


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bunchie32 said:


> thankyou all very much! appreciate the comments a lot, even the drummer gags......you SWINES! :lol:
> 
> with regards to the requests for tracks, quite a lot of people have asked for mp3 links, so i'm going to change the permissions to allow downloads from the myspace.


nice 1!!!!!! now....t-shirts...baseball caps :lol:

are you gigging anytime soon?


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> bunchie32 said:
> 
> 
> > thankyou all very much! appreciate the comments a lot, even the drummer gags......you SWINES! :lol:
> ...


i did t shirts a while ago! i run my own screen printing business outside of my day job. :lol:

we're headlining night & day cafe on oldham street in manchester next friday night.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bunchie32 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > bunchie32 said:
> ...


mmmm not sure if i'll make that one.....let me know if you want any flyers or stuff for the uni's here in york.....theres loads of the little students here in york :lol:


----------

